# Ipad Pro : 2018 ou attendre ?



## Explo_j (3 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite acquérir un Ipad Pro, pour (en partie) ces usages : dessin, prise de note, bureautique, création de plan, montage photo.

Cela fait longtemps que je regarde des tests et l'arrivée d'Ipad OS me pousse à franchir le pas.

Mes questions : 
Me conseillez-vous de prendre la version 2018 ? Ou attendre la prochaine en 2019, 2020 ?
Pensez-vous que l'évolution sera "énorme" comparé au 2018 ?

Ce produit me fait vraiment de l’œil, et je ne sais pas vraiment quoi penser.
Je n'ai pas envie de prendre le 2018 et que celui-ci sois "dépassé" dans 2 semaines.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
En vous souhaitant une bonne journée.


----------



## Gwen (3 Octobre 2019)

Les performances des iPad sont déjà énormes. Tu prendrais un iPad pro de 2015, tu aurais déjà une machine au top pour encore de nombreuses années. Si tu en as besoin maintenant, n'hésites pas et prends le modèle qui te plaît, il sera encore vaillant pour les cinq ans à venir sans soucis.


----------



## flo_hightech_45 (3 Octobre 2019)

L'iPad Pro 2018 est déja un produit exceptionnel ! c'est un monstre de puissance et est vraiment très agréable à utiliser.

Tu peux largement partir sur ce modèle et tu seras je pense pas fruster de son sucesseur.

Après si tu n'es pas pressé tu peux attendre la sortie d'un nouveau histoire de gagner 100/150€ sur l'achat de l'iPad Pro 2018.


----------



## Explo_j (3 Octobre 2019)

D'accord, merci pour vos retours.
Cela fait déjà quelque temps que se produit me donne envie, mais c'est surtout la possible conférence d'octobre qui me fait douter.
J'ai surtout peur de me retrouver avec un modèle complètement dépassé.

Et pour le prix, il y a beaucoup de promo en ce moment sur internet !
Avez-vous un Ipad Pro ? Je pensais partir sur le 11" qui me parait plus portable et pratique.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Je dispose déjà d'un iPhone et d'un Macbook pro (2015) et je pense qu'il s'intégrera parfaitement dans mon quotidien.


----------



## macbook60 (3 Octobre 2019)

Explo_j a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour vos retours.
> Cela fait déjà quelque temps que se produit me donne envie, mais c'est surtout la possible conférence d'octobre qui me fait douter.
> J'ai surtout peur de me retrouver avec un modèle complètement dépassé.
> 
> ...



Bonjour il ne sera pas du tout dépassé voyons ! 

Il est sorti en octobre 2018 avec un nouveau design , Face ID etc

L A12 X bionic est un monstre à peine exploité


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> L A12 X bionic est un monstre à peine exploité



Parle de ça aux possesseurs d’iphone X/Xs qui ont acheté leur tel il y a 1 an ....
Quand tu vois qu’Apple annonce tranquillement que certaines fonctionnalités du nouvel Os 
ne leur sont pas accessibles , ce sera la meme chose lors de la sortie du nouvel Ipad pro .


----------



## Explo_j (3 Octobre 2019)

macbook60 a dit:


> Bonjour il ne sera pas du tout dépassé voyons !
> 
> Il est sorti en octobre 2018 avec un nouveau design , Face ID etc
> 
> L A12 X bionic est un monstre à peine exploité



D'accord, merci pour ce message.



Bombigolo a dit:


> Parle de ça aux possesseurs d’iphone X/Xs qui ont acheté leur tel il y a 1 an ....
> Quand tu vois qu’Apple annonce tranquillement que certaines fonctionnalités du nouvel Os
> ne leur sont pas accessibles , ce sera la meme chose lors de la sortie du nouvel Ipad pro .



Je ne suis pas à la course à l'innovation, s'il manque quelques options cela n'est pas grave.
Je veut surtout que celui-ci ne soit pas obsolète dans quelques mois.
Pensez-vous que ce sera un grand changement ? Ou juste une amélioration de celui-ci ?


----------



## flo_hightech_45 (3 Octobre 2019)

Explo_j a dit:


> D'accord, merci pour vos retours.
> Cela fait déjà quelque temps que se produit me donne envie, mais c'est surtout la possible conférence d'octobre qui me fait douter.
> J'ai surtout peur de me retrouver avec un modèle complètement dépassé.
> 
> ...



Je vais te donner mon avis, j'utilise l'iPad Pro 2018 11'' en remplacement de mon Macbook Pro (2015) le même que toi.

Je suis vraiment ravis de cet iPad Pro 11'' qui remplace parfaitement mon Macbook Pro.

Face ID est génial, il a de la puissance à revendre, il est portable et très maniable et son design est fabuleux ! 

Tu peux foncer sans problème il est pas prêt d’être dépassé et surtout pas avec les nouveaux de cet année.

PS : Tu verras même que tu risque de revendre ton Macbook pour n'utiliser que l'iPad pro 11'' à la maison et l'iPhone a l’extérieur en mobilité


----------



## Explo_j (3 Octobre 2019)

flo_hightech_45 a dit:


> Je vais te donner mon avis, j'utilise l'iPad Pro 2018 11'' en remplacement de mon Macbook Pro (2015) le même que toi.
> 
> Je suis vraiment ravis de cet iPad Pro 11'' qui remplace parfaitement mon Macbook Pro.
> 
> ...



Pour être honnête, c'est exactement dans ce but la je souhaitais l'acquérir.
Je pense qu'il suffirait largement à mes besoins.

S'il ne reste pas d'être dépassé, je vais sûrement me laisser tenter !
Merci pour tous ces retours.


----------



## Explo_j (3 Octobre 2019)

Je viens de commander un Ipad Pro 11" 64 Go.
Merci pour tous vos retours.

Bonne journée/soirée à vous tous.


----------



## macbook60 (3 Octobre 2019)

Explo_j a dit:


> Je viens de commander un Ipad Pro 11" 64 Go.
> Merci pour tous vos retours.
> 
> Bonne journée/soirée à vous tous.



[emoji1417]


----------

